# how should i cook my bass



## BassinChris (Jul 1, 2011)

I was wondering what the best way is that i should cook largemouth bass. I always catch and release my bass but i wanna try one, so looking for advice.


----------



## devilmutt (Jul 2, 2011)

I say put it back and catch it again, much better fish to eat than bass.


----------



## FishingCop (Jul 2, 2011)

fillet it, roll it in egg or milk, bread it with cornmeal or any other fish breading, fry it in oil .. bass is okay eating, not as good as other species (walleye, pan fish, etc.), but fried in breading, they're good.


----------



## BassinChris (Jul 2, 2011)

thanks guys. well we dont have walleye down here so i guess the next best thing would be panfish.


----------



## crazymanme2 (Jul 2, 2011)

I love bass.Smallies are better than large to me.I deep fry with my own coating I make.


----------



## Twistedline (Jul 2, 2011)

BassinChris said:


> I was wondering what the best way is that i should cook largemouth bass. I always catch and release my bass but i wanna try one, so looking for advice.


Roll em in cornmeal, put your favorite sauce on em, put em on your cooking
board, cook em at 250 degrees for 30 min., let em cool a little and then throw em away
and eat the board!! Yum!!!

An old one but a good one!!
Actually I like fried Largemouth Bass but it is much funner to catch one...
Twistedline


----------



## fender66 (Jul 2, 2011)

The best recipe is to cook it at my house and I'll tell you how you did. :roll:


----------



## BassinChris (Jul 3, 2011)

fender66 said:


> The best recipe is to cook it at my house and I'll tell you how you did. :roll:




lol. to funny :LOL2:


----------



## linehand (Jul 5, 2011)

Large mouth is very good to eat. I think the key is to wash the meat until there is NO blood visible in the meat with ice cold water. If you fillet trim the ribs and belly meat as well as the brownish fatty stripe down the center. Keep the fish cold even in the livewell if possible or the meat tends to soften. Cook it like you would any other white fish. Or just throw it back so I can catch and eat it. :lol:


----------



## BOB350RX (Jul 5, 2011)

I ALWAYS SOAK MINE IN SALT WATER SOLUTION B4 COOKING FOR A COUPLE HOURS OR OVERNIGHT IT I LIKE IT WITH BUTTER AND ONIONS, I LOVE BASS, NO CATCH AND RELEASE HERE, I PRACTICE CATCH AND COOK!! UNLESS TEY ARE HUGE THEN I LET EM GO


----------



## fender66 (Jul 5, 2011)

Cold water in a bowl with a TBS or 2 of vinegar wash will get them nice and clean. Cuts and removes all the blood from the fillets too.


----------



## BassinChris (Jul 5, 2011)

thanks for the advice guys.


----------



## fender66 (Jul 5, 2011)

I should have said, White Vinegar.


----------



## linehand (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh yeah. forgot to mention salt water. I'll have to try the vinegar, thanks Fender. I put the fillets in cold salt water and soak them in the fridge over night if possible and rinse and change the water before freezing.


----------



## devilmutt (Jul 6, 2011)




----------



## linehand (Jul 6, 2011)

Devilmutt, hey man I have thrown back a few hundred bass this season and only harvested about 15. It in my opinion is fine to harvest bass in small numbers. And they are delicious!


----------



## devilmutt (Jul 6, 2011)

Yeah, I know. I have no idea how they taste, and no plans to find out. 

I know people keep them, I choose to release them all. Not a big deal, if it was I guess they would have a year around closed season.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Jul 6, 2011)

I like to fry them or broiled in the oven with blacked seasoning and lots of garlic butter


----------



## flatboat (Jul 6, 2011)

i only eat the little ones ,not in the food chain so long


----------



## BOB350RX (Jul 6, 2011)

devilmutt said:


> Yeah, I know. I have no idea how they taste, and no plans to find out.
> 
> I know people keep them, I choose to release them all. Not a big deal, if it was I guess they would have a year around closed season.




hey man if i lived where you do i would prob be eatin walleye anyhow  actually the only bass i come across is by accident, im usualy out for tastier fish anyhow


----------



## Brine (Jul 6, 2011)

Lots of lakes by me that would benefit from taking out the 2# and unders. They eat better anyway. Fried with some hot sauce and tarter for me.


----------



## devilmutt (Jul 7, 2011)

BOB350RX said:


> devilmutt said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, I know. I have no idea how they taste, and no plans to find out.
> ...



When I keep fish, which isn't often, I keep trout, crappie and perch. When you catch a trout on some of these MN streams and stick it in the creel you get some real dirty looks.


----------



## BassinChris (Jul 7, 2011)

i used to live in upstate new york and the rainbow trout was very good when fried. yummy


----------



## MOE (Jul 8, 2011)

Soak it in vinegar, salt water, and bleach...REALLY? Where are yall fishing? Sewer lagoons. #-o 

Just fillet it and fry just as you would any other fish. They are also good grilled on the half shell. Bass are ok, but not one of my favorites.


----------



## fender66 (Jul 8, 2011)

MOE said:


> Soak it in vinegar, salt water, and bleach...REALLY? Where are yall fishing? Sewer lagoons. #-o
> 
> Just fillet it and fry just as you would any other fish. They are also good grilled on the half shell. Bass are ok, but not one of my favorites.



Nobody said bleach. :shock: 

The vinegar helps remove the blood, the salt helps remove the "fishy" taste. NO BLEACH! [-X


----------



## BassinChris (Jul 8, 2011)

lol bleach


----------



## MOE (Jul 8, 2011)

lol I was joking about the bleach. And why would you want to soak the fishy taste out of fish? I like my fish to taste like fish.


----------



## LCfishing (Jan 21, 2012)

Fillet the bass up then cut into smaller stips. Dip the fillet into milk and and 1 egg stirred up real good. Take that fillet out of milk throw into bag filled with flour and seasoning preferably alot of tony chachere's and black pepper. You can double dip the process to get even flakier fish. then toss the bass into oil and fry it up... yummm.


----------



## aeviaanah (Jan 21, 2012)

MOE said:


> lol I was joking about the bleach. And why would you want to soak the fishy taste out of fish? I like my fish to taste like fish.


Haha! So do I.


----------



## neighborDAVE (Feb 7, 2012)

A couple of camping trips we have taken scaled and gutted largemouth and them them put them on a spit over the campfire. I am not a normal bass eater, mainly catch and release, but over the fire is good. My wife really likes them like that. But she will eat fish any way you fix it....I guess I lucked out when it comes to that. Actually the first time we did this it was more of a I dare you to do this and eat it kinda thing. So we tried it and everyone was like WOW that is actually good! So it cooked over campfire coals not too much of fire if any! Dave.


----------



## Jdholmes (Feb 7, 2012)

Looking forward to trying that out soon with my wife...we are just getting into camping and can't wait for a little bit warmer nights...maybe next month.


----------



## FloridaBassGirl (Feb 14, 2012)

here are a few ways to try

*Simple frying:: * roll fillets in cornmeal, salt and pepper ... *fry until golden brown on each side and flaky * ( or use ZATARAN'S Southern fish fry, comes in a yellow and red box....Do *NOT* salt and pepper if you use this product)

*Bake::* Prepare pan with butter on the bottom, butter tops of Fillets, season with *FRESH* lemon juice, a bit of *FRESH* orange juice (squeezed over it like the lemon< I have never used it out of the container, but I guess it wouldn't hurt, use like a tablespoon if you do) crushed red pepper, oregano, basil, tarragon, paprika, salt, pepper.....(I also use soul food seasoning sometimes as well as usually use Italian seasoning instead of the oregano and basil, it is easier) Use what ever spices you like.... experiment with it! 
* broil for about 12-15 minutes*
*** this works AWESOME on the grill or open campfire!!. just wrap in heavy duty aluminum foil and cook until flaky ( about 20 mins.)*

*Sesame Bake::* ( this is EXCELLENT on most any fish, I first tried this recipe on Cod)
Butter bottom of baking pan, lay fillets on butter, butter top of fillets, then add fresh lemon juice, then coat top with sesame seeds. *broil for 10-12 mins.* but watch the seeds don't burn!let stand for a few minutes. this is SIMPLE and DELICIOUS!


----------



## muskiemike12 (Feb 14, 2012)

Bass can be delicious if cook right. We have a place on a lake that is Full of 12 - 14 inch bass. The perfect size to eat and it is cold and clear water to boot. We grill'em, broil'em and fry'em. Always turn out great. Tony Chachere's Creole Seasoning is great on pan fried bass. Black pepper, garlic and fresh lemon on the grilled and broiled fish.


----------



## HANGEYE (Feb 18, 2012)

I'm rather simplistic when it comes to cooking any fish. I put flour and a bit of salt and pepper in a zip lock bag. Add fish and shake the bejebbers out of them. Cook in oil until done and enjoy.


----------



## Duckbill (Feb 28, 2012)

LCfishing said:


> Fillet the bass up then cut into smaller stips. Dip the fillet into milk and and 1 egg stirred up real good. Take that fillet out of milk throw into bag filled with flour and seasoning preferably alot of tony chachere's and black pepper. You can double dip the process to get even flakier fish. then toss the bass into oil and fry it up... yummm.



Like most others, bass isn't the best eatin' of all the game fish, but it ain't bad either. I only keep the 1-1/2 to 2-1/2 pounders and usually only a few. I've thrown back thousands of them.
I prefer to use LCfishing's method of cutting them in smaller strips.
Nothing compares to Specks and bream, though :wink: .


----------



## BOB350RX (May 2, 2012)

i also like to cook them on the shore at the local bass tournament weigh ins....lol kidding i know how you guys like your green carp :LOL2:


----------



## Pappy (Jun 25, 2012)

Once in a while I will keep a legal largemouth. Although I dearly LOVE fried fish its too much of a hassle for one fish. 
Soo...with that said, one night I decided to lightly blacken a filet and see what that was like. Pretty darned good and almost no time to 
cook it either. Try it! All you need is a really hot skillet and your favorite spices to rub into the meat prior to the blackening process.
I use a little olive oil on the meat prior to adding the spices. Keeps the spices on and keeps the meat from sticking.


----------

